# OmniStrife's WoW (Works of Wonder)



## OmniStrife (Apr 25, 2005)

Welcome to my art thread!! I'm glad to share my works with you all and I'd love you to share your critiques with me!!

*Please review some of my other works as well I'm sick of Orochimaru Jackson's reviews... No one cares 'bout my other works!*​
1.  - View at your own risk!!

2.  - Well, this is a famous one... (join the FC today!)

3.  - My 1st ever distribution to Shannaro!

4.  - The unfinished version.

5.  - A notebook sketch, I like it a lot!  

6.  - All set and ready for Shannaro. (My 1st ever grand coloring project!)

7.  - Join now!

8.   - U know u want it...

9.  - He's so cute... yet, dangerous

10.  - Animated and stuff.

11.  -  featuring Naruto and Sasuke in the rain

12.  - dance, Kimi, dance ^_^

13.  - had to have a go

14.  - I hope I'll win this PSP, or whatever it is

15. Chibi Akatsuki - KAWAII!!

16. The Deidara is a Guy So Don't Call Him a Girl FC - The big version of the new banner I made for that FC (click on it in my sig to join the FC )


----------



## rokkudaime (Apr 25, 2005)

OMG that is sooooo funny.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 25, 2005)

dude...i was eaten :xp


----------



## OmniStrife (Apr 25, 2005)

2nd, is this ANBU ITACHI!!
If you want to color it do so and we'll submit this to Shannaro!
here's the full size:


----------



## OmniStrife (Apr 25, 2005)

Next, it's the famous scene from the Itachi Gaiden...


----------



## Hiiro (Apr 25, 2005)

That is the most scariest fucking thing I have ever seen...


----------



## OmniStrife (Apr 25, 2005)

Hiiro said:
			
		

> That is the most scariest fucking thing I have ever seen...


I know... The Anbu uniform is a hard one to draw  ... OH!!! YOU MEAN THE OROCHIMARU ONE... yes it is!  :


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 25, 2005)

Hiiro said:
			
		

> That is the most scariest fucking thing I have ever seen...


have you _even _seen his other art? 
he is pretty good.


----------



## OmniStrife (Apr 25, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> have you _even _seen his other art?
> he is pretty good.


Heh, thanks for the review Jackal...


----------



## Haruka (Apr 25, 2005)

Lol ZOMFG!!!! That's some awesome photoshop there mate.(I'm not Australian.)
You have some nice work. And i was also eating....


----------



## catchafire (Apr 25, 2005)

That's cool art omni and it's hilarious, but maybe you should take your handle off the pic before people start associating that image with/as you XD


----------



## Shishou (Apr 25, 2005)

That MJ pic is hilarious.

I juss wish you used a pic of him with a thiner jaw, and no facial hair...  Would have fit better :x


----------



## Lubay (Apr 25, 2005)

That first one was halarious as heck *reps*


----------



## Ah B (Apr 25, 2005)

I could possibly be scarred for life after looking at that...
...Good job!


----------



## MrSnowman (Apr 25, 2005)

The first one works themeaticly because both Jackson and Orochimaru like going after young boys.


----------



## StoneWalker (Apr 26, 2005)

omg....

That Oro... is GOLD.


----------



## OmniStrife (Apr 26, 2005)

OK!! I get it that you like Orochimaru Jackson, but can you say something about my other works, too?


----------



## gaaraholic (Apr 26, 2005)

Omg
Oooooommmmmmmmgggggggggggg


----------



## OmniStrife (Apr 28, 2005)

OK, The ANBU Itachi is finished!!


----------



## StoneWalker (Apr 28, 2005)

yay, you finished n____n  looking good, and I see you submitted it to Shannaro!


----------



## OmniStrife (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm glad you like it, stone!


----------



## OmniStrife (Apr 28, 2005)

Here's the new Blind Itachi FC banner image (full size)


----------



## StoneWalker (Apr 28, 2005)

oh my. Strife has done it again XDDDD

This thread needs to be put as a main announcement across the whole NF board XD


----------



## OmniStrife (Apr 28, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> oh my. Strife has done it again XDDDD
> 
> This thread needs to be put as a main announcement across the whole NF board XD


I disagree I think he's f****** crazy and should be banned forever...

 oh wait...


----------



## OmniStrife (Apr 28, 2005)

In chapter 258 in the manga 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Gai opens 6 gates out of 8


 I thought to myself... Gai is gonna go SSJ!! and did this quick doodle, I'm not posting it cause it's great art, it's far from it, I know, but because it's f****** hilarious!!


----------



## clockwork (Apr 29, 2005)

I've been wanting to do the Oro/MJ thing for so long, You beeeet me .  good job though.


----------



## OmniStrife (May 2, 2005)

Ever wondered how Itachi looked like when he was a child? Here's your chance to see him!


----------



## ReapeR (May 3, 2005)

Yahooo!!!! lil' Itachi! sweet drawing OmniStrife. btw I think that he's a bit too chubby, but it's forgivable


----------



## OmniStrife (May 6, 2005)

The newest banner from my site!


----------



## Raffi_ToRo-Kun (May 10, 2005)

dood how can blind itachi see sazuke


----------



## OmniStrife (May 11, 2005)

He doesn't see him... that's why he catches his neck by mistake and not his arm.


----------



## vervex (May 12, 2005)

Wonderful and hilarious drawings that you did


----------



## OmniStrife (May 30, 2005)

Here's my latest work, I hope Shannaro would approve it.


----------



## rokkudaime (May 30, 2005)

nicely done!


----------



## OmniStrife (May 31, 2005)

thanks! rokkudaime, I'm glad you like it.


----------



## omnislasher_VII (May 31, 2005)

GAH!

*runs from Orochimaru Jackson*


----------



## OmniStrife (Jun 1, 2005)

Omnislasher VII, my fellow FF7 fan, did you like my latest work at all?


----------



## OmniStrife (Jun 10, 2005)

Here's Kimimaro B&W cleaned


----------



## KazeYama (Jun 10, 2005)

I crack up every time I see the blind Itachi banner. The flash of him breaking sasukes neck and the one where he chokes Samehada are hilarious too.If the whole "you lack hatred" scene wasn't corny enough to begin with it is now. Reps for anyone dissing the Uchihas.


----------



## OmniStrife (Jun 10, 2005)

Talking 'bout the Uchihas, here's a B&W uncleaned time jump Sasuke of mine.


----------



## Pal_dekoderis (Jun 10, 2005)

You know theres truly a very deep rezemlens beetwean oro and jackson may been that the creators wanted to be that way huh


----------



## OmniStrife (Jun 12, 2005)

*Please review some of my other works as well I'm sick of Orochimaru Jackson's reviews... No one cares about my other works!*​


----------



## OmniStrife (Jun 12, 2005)

My entry to Summer Art Drawing 05'


----------



## RBeast (Jun 14, 2005)

props, reps and tears man, awesome


----------



## ReapeR (Jun 14, 2005)

Awesome entry! And I love the Kimimaro and Sasuke you drew as well! rep 4 u!


----------



## OmniStrife (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, you people rock for replying in my art thread! Rep 4 the both of you!


----------



## KazeYama (Jun 22, 2005)

That summer contest entry is your best work yet. I love the concept. For extra extra points you should've drawn Deidara as a girl and a huge wave of sand coming up from behind him as gaara is crying


----------



## OmniStrife (Jun 23, 2005)

KazeYama said:
			
		

> That summer contest entry is your best work yet. I love the concept. For extra extra points you should've drawn Deidara as a girl and a huge wave of sand coming up from behind him as gaara is crying


Well, not enough place for Gaara's Ryuusa Bakyuru, and poor Deidara was sex-changing enough...


----------



## Tsuuga (Jul 6, 2005)

I've always loved the blind Itachi banners, and the Deidara-Gaara picture had me cracking up! Artisticallly, the Kimimaro is my favorite; it's damn stylish.


----------



## Weizen_Bier (Aug 2, 2005)

i love your arts for the blind itachi fc XD the one where itachi graps samehada is just fucking hilarious XD

and the sommer art entrie is superb. gave me a good laugh, poor chibi gaara XD

reps 4 u


----------



## ayumikoshiro (Oct 11, 2005)

hi. I think ur pics rock


----------



## ichinii30 (Oct 11, 2005)

Your Jackson one ROCK! :


----------



## The Captain (Oct 12, 2005)

*stomp*
Deidara:Mwahaha-mwahaha-mwahahahaha!
Gaara:Waaah!

Awesome.


----------



## nwoppertje (Oct 12, 2005)

Funny stuff! I'll rep the Gaara - Deidara one! That's so funny...I'm still lmao over here!


----------



## OmniStrife (Oct 16, 2005)

Here's a new one!
Chibi Akatsukis!!


----------



## OmniStrife (Oct 16, 2005)

Deidara is a Guy So Don't Call Him a Girl FC - The big version of the new banner I made for that FC (click on it in my sig to join the FC )


----------



## The Captain (Oct 16, 2005)

Nice one with Deidara in a toilet!
Though I believe Deidara is a girl....
And that's a great Chibi Akatsuki pic!
I see Tobi in the background.


----------



## Scar (inactive) (Oct 16, 2005)

The Gai goes super saiyan one was funny, and so were all of them. There nice, good job.


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 16, 2005)

wow great funny work again 
reps for you


----------



## Hinata unlimited (Nov 22, 2006)

Dude your AWSOME! That was funny as hell! Man, your frickin good at this stuff!


----------



## ladygith (May 20, 2007)

Wow, I've loved your FWA series, but I didn't know you did other work too!

It's all awesome!  Do you care if I make an icon out of ANBU Itachi?


----------



## Byakuya (May 20, 2007)

OmniStrife is such a talented being


----------



## Kuchiki Rukia (Jan 1, 2008)

i love the itachi blind one


----------



## maximilyan (Jan 5, 2008)

they're all really nice.. the one of oro is just


----------



## Denji (Jan 5, 2008)

Killer stuff OmniStrife!

You're such a good artist!


----------

